# problem with umlauts together with ext3



## jofu (Jan 21, 2010)

Hello together,

this is my first post and straight off a question 

I mount my ext3 partition with:


```
mount -o ro -t ext2fs /dev/ad20s1 /mnt/tmp/
```

Everything is working like it should, expect the German umlauts are messed up.

Does someone know a solution for this problem?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## volatilevoid (Jan 22, 2010)

Which encoding do you use in FreeBSD and Linux? Sounds like one system uses UTF-8 and the other uses ISO 8859-1(5).


----------



## jofu (Jan 22, 2010)

Yes, that was the problem.
After changing freebsd to unicode, everything seems to work.
Thank you very much.

But why the hell is freebsd not using utf-8 as default?


----------



## volatilevoid (Jan 22, 2010)

Well, I can't give you an answer to that question, but I suppose it's because there are still components in FreeBSD that aren't Unicode capable. One example would be syscons.

Apart from that probably most users are fine with a non-Unicode system. Having full Unicode support everywhere would be nice though.


----------

